# Added CCTV cams to a horse barn today



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

what set up did you use..?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've put a good many IP cams in freshening pens. I usually use Pelco.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This was a cheapo setup as they did not want to spend much, just something they can go back and look at if something happens.

It's a Kguard DVR with a 500GB HDD set to record on motion. Used a lorex wired and wireless cam. Also set up the iphone app so they can check it wherever they are.

On another note, I have been looking for a decent camera with a 70 degree or better viewing angle, and I'd prefer a bullet style. I was looking into Speco Intensifiers but they don't list the angle. The cameras i put in today are only about 35 degrees, which was all they needed.

I got burned on an earlier installation and got cameras with a 35 degree angle not thinking the project through. I was used to doing indoor sites with no need for a nice wide field of view. Here is an example...

First try, fail.












This is what we wanted so I got stuck with four of the narrow angle cams and ate the price of the wide angles since I quoted the job wrong. This is a 75 degree I believe which is what we wanted. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They might end up seeing more than they bargained for.....


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> They might end up seeing more than they bargained for.....


Yeah, it got me curious as to what these guys do all night just standing around in stalls.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

SureVision PoE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

